# Need a couple of small trees dropped in place



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I need a couple small to medium pine trees dropped in the empty lot next to my house - I am obtaining permission from the lot owner. I'm afraid to do it myself because I need them to drop within a 30 degree span.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Call Jamie @ IP Services. (Milton Area..but he does work surrounding counties) 850-393-2401. He does good work.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I just had Shaws drop a dead water oak. They did a good job for me.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

438-1821 Richards tree service. Been in the buisness for 30+ years, capt. in the fd for 28. Good guy tell him Joe sent you.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

+1 for Richard's Tree Service. I've known their family my whole life.


----------

